# Keeping xf86-video-ati613?



## fmw (May 12, 2013)

Good day everyone,

I just had portmaster tell me to lose xf86-video-ati613 and use xf86-video-ati instead. The thing is, so far I've had consistently (read: in 2 out of 2 systems) better results with xf86-video-ati613. 

Now I might give xf86-video-ati another try, but I want to keep a backup. Unfortunately, I get 
	
	



```
stromfresser# pkg_create -b xf86-video-ati613
pkg_create: can't find package 'xf86-video-ati613' installed!
```

apparently because it's not in the ports tree any more.

Is there a way to get it back into the ports tree and to keep portsnap from deleting it, just in case xf86-video-ati is still giving me a headache?


----------



## jozze (May 12, 2013)

Did you try `# pkgdb -fu`, or `# portsdb -Fu`?

There is only one mirror left where you can download this port, so be quick.

http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/driver/xf86-video-ati-6.13.2.tar.bz2

However, the reason as to why it's deprecated is connected to the Xorg version - if you got bad performance, make sure the dependencies are up to date.

EDIT:

Sorry, that was not the actual port, but the sources themselves. However, I think the port is present in the live media. I'm not sure, but I think the sysinstall method gives you the option to install ports as well, and since the port was marked deprecated only 2 days ago, I think it should still be included in both 9.1 and 9.0 releases.


----------

